# [ 2012 ] Any issues redeeming Hilton's "$200 Spend A Night on Us" rebate certificate?



## GlobeHopper (Jun 14, 2012)

This question is posed to HGVC owners who bought directly and to those who previewed a T/S with Hilton and received a $200 "Spend a Night on Us" rebate certificate as one of the gifts for attending the presentation.
We received one and used it to stay at a pricey Embassy Suites property and thought we were following all of the redemption rules. However, we received a cold denial postcard in the mail from HGVC saying that it was for a Hilton BRAND property - not just any of the 10 Hilton brands - although their logos all appeared at the bottom of the certificate and it did not *emphasize* it had to be used exclusively at a HILTON. I decided to use Google to see if other recipients had issues, and low and behold MANY have!!! The wording is misleading, and some recipients were rejected because they stayed more than one night _(What does it matter? The max rebate is $200 - doesn't Hilton want more business?)_ The certificate doesn't state it can only be used on a one night total reservation! We feel the poor wording is intentional as Hilton won't pay out nearly as much with the multitudes of folks on blogs/forums who just gave up and didn't pursue it with HGVC. (We did, and our salesperson is coming through for us with another certificate.) However, buyers/potential buyers shouldn't need to deal with this and Hilton should be above pulling these marketing tricks. Any readers want to share their experience with this particular rebate certificate?


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Jun 14, 2012)

When I did a preview about 2 years ago in New York City, they offered me "this spend a night on us" voucher or I could substitute it for 50K HHonor points. I gladly took the HHonors points and I am happy that I did that.


----------



## MikeinSoCal (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks.  This is good to know.  I have reservations at the Anaheim Hilton for one night.  I thought about canceling it and using the certificate for an upcoming trip at Embassy.  I was thinking this was a strictly follow by the rules rebate, but it's even worst than that.  Again, thanks.


----------



## RX8 (Jun 14, 2012)

I had to select which Hilton I wanted to use the certificate on BEFORE they even gave it to me.  I selected Embassy Suites but never used it before it expired.


----------



## GlobeHopper (Jun 14, 2012)

*MikeinSoCa -* glad that this thread might have helped you out! Take a close look at the certificate and rules and if it says "Hilton Hotel" it apparently means none of their other brands and it also throws in the word "participating" - so *I would call the hotel you want in advance and ask if they are current participants in this plan.* (I always get the persons name & write that down with the date & time I called. Documentation can pay off!) Lastly, make sure you get the ORIGINAL folio and mail it in within 30 days of your stay.

*RX8 -* thanks for your reply and interesting enough we were not given a choice as to which "brand" we wanted on our certificate, but a lot of other people were given options per my internet research. Humm.

Any others out there?


----------



## sinistrafatboy (Jun 14, 2012)

We were given the certificate, but they asked us which hotel we wanted to use, so we picked Embassy Suites, and it states we must use it within 6 months of the date it was issued.  I have heard that others had been denied due to multiple nights stayed.


----------



## MaryH (Jun 14, 2012)

One offer I had to preview a HGVC TS is 30k points and the $200 certificate.  so do you think I can change the $200 certificate to points?


----------



## magicmandr (Jun 14, 2012)

I just received a confirmation that a check is in the mail.  I had heard about the Hilton only limitation earlier so we used it at the Hilton Sandestin resort.  We stayed 2 nights and had no problem with the rebate.  I haven't received the check yet but I don't anticipate any trouble since they acknowledged a check was on the way a few days ago.


----------



## MikeinSoCal (Jun 20, 2012)

MaryH said:


> One offer I had to preview a HGVC TS is 30k points and the $200 certificate.  so do you think I can change the $200 certificate to points?


I'm still waiting for my 30k points.  I called and they told me it would take 6-8 weeks.  It's currently 7 1/2 weeks.  We'll wait and see.


----------



## Blue Skies (Jul 18, 2012)

We are not HGVC members and will be doing a resort preview in a few months.  The $200 "Spend a night on us" is part of our package.  

Will we be given the certificate on the day we do the resort tour?


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Jul 18, 2012)

Blue Skies said:


> We are not HGVC members and will be doing a resort preview in a few months.  The $200 "Spend a night on us" is part of our package.
> 
> Will we be given the certificate on the day we do the resort tour?



Yes....., right at the end of the tour


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 18, 2012)

Blue Skies said:


> Will we be given the certificate on the day we do the resort tour?



Only after you say:
"No matter how many bonus or HHonors points you add, the answer is still no."
-- about 12 times, to about 3 different cretins.


----------



## kattim (Jul 22, 2012)

*We used ours*

My DH and I stayed at King's Land last year on one of these...try before you buy deals. We did not buy - mentioned resale and TUG - were out of there in 45 minutes. Paid about $799 for 6 nights in a 2-bed on King's Land - came with car, 2 luau tickets and the $200 "spend a night" on us certificate.  We had a great week. Loved the resort. Used the car extensively. Went to the luau. And when we came back, spent a night in downtown Seattle (at the "name brand" property). Got our $200 cheque about 6 weeks after we sent in proof of payment.  I did think of staying at a doubletree but just wanted to be sure so phoned Hilton - there's number on the certificate - and was told, no, must be the `brand`.  Anyway, we were thrilled with the overall value of our vacation. We went with another couple and split the cost with them (but not the certificate or luau since we spent the 45 minutes at the presentation). :whoopie:


----------



## GlobeHopper (Jul 24, 2012)

*Update from GlobeHopper!*

 Thank you to all who have contributed to this thread! Based on the replies, it shows not all of our experiences were equal ... which is interesting and may help others that read this thread!
I wanted to provide an update to my original posting. The sales staff at the Hilton Waikoloa came through without a problem and sent us another $200 voucher to replace the one that was denied. This time I asked if there was a choice (there was), so we picked Hilton Garden Inn and were told that we CAN stay for multiple nights but the $200 will apply to ONE of the nights (that is fine, and we always understood that ... but others had different experiences). *We were pleased with HGVC's response and resolution. *That said, we've now spent $200 to save $200 since we "lost" out on our Embassy Suites stay - but we had to stay somewhere that night anyway. *Oh well, lesson learned.*
*Ask more questions & document!* Once we redeem this latest voucher I will update this thread.


----------



## Retiredtraveler (Sep 25, 2014)

*HGVC $200 spend a night on us rebate*

I also bought into the vacation club and received the $200 certificate. I just booked a Room at the Quebec Hilton and now see that the certificate isnt good there either because it has to be in the US. I also don't understand why other Hilton properties are not included. Hope this isn't a sign of things to come with the vacation club


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Sep 25, 2014)

No trouble using my certificate.  Its been a while, but pretty sure i used at the Hilton Universal City in LA.


----------



## njmacman (Sep 28, 2014)

No problem for me in nj.


----------



## mcsteve (Sep 29, 2014)

*must read all of the fine print*

Retireedtraveler, it is all in the fine print is what they say when you get the denial letter.  The threads about these certs here on TUG helped me avoid many of the frustrations I have read others experienced.  The certs are only for the brand specified and only valid for stays within the US.  After reading the posts on this site, I called the TS office where I attended the presentation and they simply swapped my Hilton Cert for a brand I stay at.  Very quick and easy to get done.


----------



## clotheshorse (Oct 1, 2014)

*No Issues*

As others have said, I had to stay at the brad on the certificate.   I had no problems receiving the rebate (although it took about 2 months for them to process it).


----------

